# Ashley Dual Exhaust



## double-d (Feb 20, 2013)

I am trying to help a friend who wants to install a flexible liner on his old Ashley insert. I have not seen it and have no pictures, but was told it has 2 exhaust openings on the top about 3.5" x 7.5" and they are separated by about 11" from one another. All I have is a model # A1B3624A1. My question is how would attach an exhaust pipe/liner attach to this insert, or is it past its useful life?


----------



## mellow (Feb 20, 2013)

More than likely it is a pre-epa insert,  I would tell him it is not worth the expense and to upgrade his insert to a newer cleaner burning model that will use a 6" flex liner.

I have not seen 2 rectangle openings,  usually it is only one,  but when dealing with this type of exhaust you typically buy an insert boot to put over the rectangle exhaust and covert it to round, don't think this will work for 2 openings,  might have to have someone custom fab a solution if he goes with it.


----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2013)

It would help to have a picture of this unit's flue connection so that we can be sure to provide the correct information.


----------

